# Finally got an Ipod Touch



## pedro92 (Jun 27, 2008)

It is fricking awesome. I would reccomend getting one to those mp3 lovas.


----------



## Ian (Jun 28, 2008)

They do look fun. I'm hopefully getting an iPhone today, as I've just screwed my N95.

What size touch did you get?


----------



## Sparky (Jul 2, 2008)

Their screens don't last that long though. On the warranty or whatever it's called, it'll say that the screen only works for about 3-9 months. Or was it the iPhone....


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 2, 2008)

Sparky said:


> Their screens don't last that long though. On the warranty or whatever it's called, it'll say that the screen only works for about 3-9 months. Or was it the iPhone....


3-9 months? Why do people still think Apple sells good quality stuff? I like how their iPhone and Touch has wifi but I it's Apple and i don't like them. I wish other phones hurry up and get wifi.


----------



## matt020593 (Jul 13, 2008)

The iPod touch is amazing! The new software(2.0) is a bit of a let down though &gt;.&lt; all you get is an aplication store and it costs £5.99!


----------

